# Rodent Forum Australia folded



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I just tried googling the Australian Rat/Mouse forum and unfortunately its folded. Must have been in the last week or so. I wonder why as it had been running for a few years and was quite popular. Maybe a sign of the times.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

perhaps the person/persons running it are no longer keeping or have an interest in mice.One of the difficulties is people move on.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes that could be true. Not really sure what the reason was.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

The owner of the forum gave his rats away (to his gf) and shut the site down. He did offer the site to his gf, but even she said no. It had quite a lot of information on it, so that history is now lost.


----------

